# شواطئ العراة ،،



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

*انا هناقش الموضوع دة عموما ، وعن رأي الاعضاء فية ...*
*وعايز ابدأ بالعضوة انجيلا *

*لما العضو مينا البطل سألها لية مش هتروحي *
*قالت عشان جسمي بيسمر وشعري مش عارف مالو *

*سألتها هي دي بس الاسباب ؟*
*قالت مش من حقك تسأل هنا*

*طبعا مكفول لها حق عدم الرد *
او اني اسمع كلمة مالكش دعوة او وانت  مالك

والايموشن دة : 



ـ
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق انت واد مصيبه بجد
كنت فاكراك بتهزار

نستني رد جيجي بقي


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*انت عملتها بجد؟*

*الاجابة هي: اجل *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

مفيش اي اسباب تانية ؟

زي ان جسمك هيكون عريان خالص ؟
زي ان دة لا يليق
زي ان دة مثير لناس تاني وتكوني عثرة

زي ان دة اي حاجة تخليني ساكت  ?


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

طيب أنا بدي جاوب  
شواطئ العراة أنا ولا بعرفها بس واضحة من إسمها يعني
المهم وبإختصار الجواب هو إنها *لا تليق بالمسيحيين* ...
"كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ.  كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ" *
 *رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 6: 12


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مفيش اي اسباب تانية ؟
> 
> زي ان جسمك هيكون عريان خالص ؟
> زي ان دة لا يليق
> ...


*الاسباب اللي ايدتهالك مش هتخليني اروح للشاطئ اصلا سواء بتاع العراة او العادي.. عاوز ايه اكثر من كده*:smil13:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

طيب انا ارد بكرة احسن 
عشان متعصب وكلامي هيفلت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طيب انا ارد بكرة احسن
> عشان متعصب وكلامي هيفلت


مهو متعصب عليا انا  بس وف اي حته
لا و ع ايه امسحو ونرتاح مش محتاجه اكتر...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو متعصب عليا انا  بس وف اي حته
> لا و ع ايه امسحو ونرتاح مش محتاجه اكتر...



ومين قالك اني بقولك انتي اصلا ؟؟؟؟
امسحي ردك دة كمان بالمرة


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طيب انا ارد بكرة احسن
> عشان متعصب وكلامي هيفلت


* وصلت ان كلامك هيفلت لان رايي لا يروق لحضرتك؟*
*سبحان الرب....*


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش عصبية ولا حاجة مهو كل واحد حر بس اللي قولتيها دي مش أسباب مقنعة

لأنه اذا كان على اسمرار البشرة فده ليه حل بكريمات معينة تحمي البشرة من الشمس

واذا كان على الشعر فدا ممكن تغطيه عشان تحميه من درجة ملوحة المياه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ومين قالك اني بقولك انتي اصلا ؟؟؟؟
> امسحي ردك دة كمان بالمرة


مش انت سجلت خروج:t33:


----------



## the shepherd (21 فبراير 2012)

يعني انا عارف انكم واخدين الموضوع بفكاهة و للهزار مش اكتر . بس لو اتكلمت جد انا راجل اهو و مستحيل اعمل في نفسي كدة ولا اشارك و لا حتي اروح اتفرج . دي من الحاجات القليلة جدا الي الكتاب المقدس طلب اننا نهرب منها
 " اهربوا من فساد العالم "
 " اما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها " 
دي الحاجة الوحيدة الي مطلبش مننا الكتاب نصمد او نحاول نواجهها علي مثال " قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم " لا طلب ان احنا نجري 
​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

العثره موجودة داخل قلب الانسان مش فى عينيه .. هى ممكن عينيه تبقى سبب
بس مش دايما .. على حسب اللى فى القلب وحسب اللى خارج منه

فأنا حر فيما لا أضر ..

لو انت شايف انك ها تُعثر من منظر واحدة عريانه .. العيب مش فيها .. العيب فى تفكيرك الخاطئ

فى مقوله حلوة لقداسه البابا : ان الذى يُعثرك ليس البنات .. و أنما مشاعر قلبك الخاطئه ..

انا مش ضد فكره الشواطئ دى .. شرط وجودها فى بلاد تعيش فعلا فى مناخ الحريه الحقيقيه .. اللى بنشوفها فى الافلام الاجبيه فقط ​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *مفيش عصبية ولا حاجة مهو كل واحد حر بس اللي قولتيها دي مش أسباب مقنعة*​
> 
> *لأنه اذا كان على اسمرار البشرة فده ليه حل بكريمات معينة تحمي البشرة من الشمس*​
> *واذا كان على الشعر فدا ممكن تغطيه عشان تحميه من درجة ملوحة المياه*​


* رغم الكريمات الجسم بيكتسب سمورية وده بتجربة*
*تغطية الراس في البحر غير مناسبة بالنسبة لي لان الامر بيضايقني*
*بحب اروح للبحر في المسا بس*

*وكفاية كده لان صاحب الموضوع كلامه هيفلت :spor24:*
*كل واحد رايه حر فيه واللي في نضرك عيب في نضر غير مش عيب وحرية شخصية... مش انتو اللي هتحددو اللي بيليق بالمسيحيين او لا لانها رؤياكم الشخصية التي لا تهم الثاني بصلة ... *


*ارحمنا يا رب من الشرقستان*


----------



## the shepherd (21 فبراير 2012)

> لو انت شايف انك ها تُعثر من منظر واحدة عريانه .. العيب مش فيها .. العيب فى تفكيرك الخاطئ


حتي لو العيب فيا و في قلبي دة مينعش انها تتحمل جزء كبير من المسؤلية . فهي عثرة ليا غير اني عثرة لنفسي . و كمان لو الموضوع سهل كدة ان الاسنان يتعري علي البحر هو ليه ربنا غطا جسم ادم و حوا علي الرغم ان الاتنين متزوجين و مفيش غيرهم عايش علي الارض قبل ما ينجبوا اولاد ؟ ما كان سابهم كدة و خلاص .


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> حتي لو العيب فيا و في قلبي دة مينعش انها تتحمل جزء كبير من المسؤلية . فهي عثرة ليا غير اني عثرة لنفسي . و كمان لو الموضوع سهل كدة ان الاسنان يتعري علي البحر هو ليه ربنا غطا جسم ادم و حوا علي الرغم ان الاتنين متزوجين و مفيش غيرهم عايش علي الارض قبل ما ينجبوا اولاد ؟ ما كان سابهم كدة و خلاص .




حبيبى .. من وجه نظرى المتواضعه موضوع اللبس دة روتين مش أكتر

روح اى شاطئ عراه فى اى بلد متقدمه فى اوروبا مثلا هتلاقى نفسك انت بس اللى بتتفرج ومستغرب .. بينما أهل البلد المؤمنين من جواهم ومدركين معنى الحريه الحقيقيه مش فى دماغهم خالص اى منظر عارى

الناس دى واصله لدرجه فهم مُعينه : جسم الانسان صاحبه بس اللى حر فيه مش من حقى اقوله تلبس ايه ومتلبسش ايه مش من حقى حتى أبص على جسمه ولا احاول اقيمه ( حلو او وحش)

الحريه ليها معانى كتير .. محتاجين هنا الاف السنين (بدون مبالغه) علشان نوصل لمعناها الحقيقى ..​


----------



## the shepherd (21 فبراير 2012)

> فأنا حر فيما لا أضر



وانت مش شايف ان فكرة الشواطئ دي مضرة بصورة عامة ؟؟ دة معملنا بولس قال مش هياكل لحمة علشان ميسببش عثرة للناس . تقوم حضرتك تقولي لا عادي اخلع براحتي مش بضر حد انا و العيب فيك . حتي لو العيب فيا المحبة تغلب الحرية اكيد .


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

> *كل واحد رايه حر فيه واللي في نضرك عيب في نضر غير مش عيب وحرية شخصية*


صح كلامك يا إينجي الموضوع عند البعض مجرد حرية شخصية مش أكتر ...  
بس يا ترى هل تترأس هذه الحريات الشخصية على حساب الكتاب المقدس ووصايا الرب؟
"كَأَحْرَارٍ، *وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ*، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ" (1 بط 2 :16)
"فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ *لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ*، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا" (غلا 5 : 13)


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> "كَأَحْرَارٍ، *وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ*، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ" (1 بط 2 :16


* صحيح*
*مدام انا مش شايفة الامر فيه شر فايه المشكلة؟*



> )
> "فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ *لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ*، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا" (غلا 5 : 13)


*ايون فعلا الحرية لا يجب ان تكون فرصة للجسد لظلم احد مدام انا مش بعتدي ع حد ايه المشكلة؟*


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * صحيح*
> *مدام انا مش شايفة الامر فيه شر فايه المشكلة؟*
> 
> 
> *ايون فعلا الحرية لا يجب ان تكون فرصة للجسد لظلم احد مدام انا مش بعتدي ع حد ايه المشكلة؟*


إنتي مش شايفة إنه التعري شر!
طيب على الأقل فكري هل يليق ببنت المسيح المخلصة بدمه الطاهر تعري جسدها؟ 
وعادي يعني كوووول الوضع رح يكون؟  
يبقى خلص ما في داعي نكمل نقاشنا يا قمر ....


----------



## bob (21 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> وانت مش شايف ان فكرة الشواطئ دي مضرة بصورة عامة ؟؟ دة معملنا بولس قال مش هياكل لحمة علشان ميسببش عثرة للناس . تقوم حضرتك تقولي لا عادي اخلع براحتي مش بضر حد انا و العيب فيك . حتي لو العيب فيا المحبة تغلب الحرية اكيد .


*كلامك صح 
الانسان حر في الصحرا و لوحده يقلع يلبس هو حر لكن ميفرضش حريته علي غيره*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إنتي مش شايفة إنه التعري شر!
> طيب على الأقل فكري هل يليق ببنت المسيح المخلصة بدمه الطاهر تعري جسدها؟
> وعادي يعني كوووول الوضع رح يكون؟
> يبقى خلص ما في داعي نكمل نقاشنا يا قمر ....


* شر في ايه؟*
*الا لو كان الجسد من وجهة نضرك نجاسة وعورة... يبقى شر نظهره...*
*لو كان الجسد كده عيب فربنا ليش خلقو؟ هو ربنا بيخلق العيب:dntknw:*
*ايون خلاص يا روز لان مجمل الحوارات هنا لا فائدة منها كل واحد بيحاول يبين انو الثاني غلط وبس,,,,*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *كلامك صح *
> *الانسان حر في الصحرا و لوحده يقلع يلبس هو حر لكن ميفرضش حريته علي غيره*


* فرض حرية؟*
*ليه مش قلت فرض فكر مريض ملوث بالشهوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الواحد لو عاوز يلبس شي معين يبقى بيفرض حريته ولا المجتمع بيفرض عليه ميلبسش كده عشان في مرضى وملوثي التفكير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مين اللي بيفرض.. اللي عاوز يكون بشكل معين ولا المجتمع اللي بيحرمه من التصرف في حاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وعجبى!!*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*الموازين بالمقلوب...*
*لو اتصرفت في حالك فده فرض حرية بينما المجتمع اللي بيسلبك الحق في التصرف في حالك -بسبب مرضى ملوثي التفكير في الشارع- فده مش بيتسمى "فرض"...........*

*قالها الزغلول مفيش فايدة*
*تسجيل خروج.........................*


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * شر في ايه؟*
> *الا لو كان الجسد من وجهة نضرك نجاسة وعورة... يبقى شر نظهره...*
> *لو كان الجسد كده عيب فربنا ليش خلقو؟ هو ربنا بيخلق العيب:dntknw:*
> *ايون خلاص يا روز لان مجمل الحوارات هنا لا فائدة منها كل واحد بيحاول يبين انو الثاني غلط وبس,,,,*


على فكرة أنا لم أقل إنه الجسد نجاسة أو عورة 
و بصراحة كان بدي إنتي تجاوبيني يا إينجي 
ما هو مصدرك على أن التعري ليس شر، بل أنه شيء محبب وعادي عند الرب؟ 

وصح معاكي حق مية بالمية بأن الرب مش بيخلق شي عيب أو نجس .. 
لكن *الإستخدام السيء لخلقة الرب هو العيب بحد ذاته والخطيئة بحد ذاتها *

فهمتي علي يا قمرة


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل خروج ..​


----------



## bob (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * فرض حرية؟*
> *ليه مش قلت فرض فكر مريض ملوث بالشهوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الواحد لو عاوز يلبس شي معين يبقى بيفرض حريته ولا المجتمع بيفرض عليه ميلبسش كده عشان في مرضى وملوثي التفكير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*علشان مينفعش مثلا بنت في بلاكونة بيتهم و تغير هدومها و تقول اللي بيبص ده فكره مريض او فكره شهواني *
*انا مش فاهم ليه التعجب من رايي رغم اني متعجبتش من اي اراء *


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

*بصرف النظر عن المؤيدين والمعارضين  ..*

*لى عدة اسئله :*
*- مالاستفاده من الذهاب الى شاطئ والتعرى بالكامل ؟؟ *

*- هل كى نتمتع بأشعة شمس ومياه صافيه وذهن صافى ..
 نحتاج الى ان نتعرى تماماً ؟؟*

*- من منا لن يشعر بالخجل او قليل من الحرج ان وقف ليصلى عارٍ من كل ملابسه ... وان كنا نشعر بالحرج من الوقوف عرايا امام جابلنا .. الا نستحى من التعرى امام الاخرين ؟؟ *

*اسئله انسانيه .. تبتعد عن المواقف والكتب المقدسه التى يمكن تأويل آياتها من كل شخص حسب تفسيره .. **تحتاج الى اجابات*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 فبراير 2012)

*ممكن أشارك برأيي؟؟*

*انا لدي احساس ان الموضوع من أساسه في غير محله - كل شخص له فكره ورأيه ولا يجب فرضه على الاخر ...ونرجوا ان يكون الحوار إنساني وليس (انثوي ذكوري) لان الرب لا يفرق بين صنعة يديه ...*

*احترم رأيك يا انجيلا ...ولا اجد فيه اي خطأ ...*
*وأحترم اراء الاخوة المعارضين...ولا اجد فيه اي خطأ ..أيضاً ...*

*تحياتي*


----------



## girgis2 (22 فبراير 2012)

> *الا نستحى من التعرى امام الاخرين ؟؟ *
> 
> *اسئله انسانيه .. تبتعد عن المواقف والكتب المقدسه التى يمكن تأويل آياتها من كل شخص حسب تفسيره .. **تحتاج الى اجابات*​



*اجابة السؤال من الكتاب المقدس هي ان الخجل دا نتيجة توريث الانسان لطبيعة الخطية ومعرفته لمعنى الخير والشر

الاجابة الانسانية من وجهة نظر الفكر الليبرالي هي ان الجسد ليس عيب لكي نستحي ونخجل منه


الحوار ده فاشل آخر حاجة ههههههه
*​


----------



## white.angel (22 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *اجابة السؤال من الكتاب المقدس هي ان الخجل دا نتيجة توريث الانسان لطبيعة الخطية ومعرفته لمعنى الخير والشر
> 
> الاجابة الانسانية من وجهة نظر الفكر الليبرالي هي ان الجسد ليس عيب لكي نستحي ونخجل منه
> 
> ...


*المشكله ليست فى الحوار ولا القضيه المطروحه *
*المشكله تكمن فى ثقافة الاختلاف ... التى لم نتعلمها بعد* ​


----------



## the shepherd (22 فبراير 2012)

يعني انا شايف ان احنا مستجيل نوصل لحاجة المعارضين هما هما و المؤيدين هما هما و اعتقد ان شبه مستحيل حد يغير راية فالاحسن نكتفي و نوفر المجهو لحاجات تانية في منها امل 
بس كان عندي نقطيتين اختم بيهم بس مشاكرتي في الموضوع دة 

اولا تعقيبا علي " العثره موجودة داخل قلب الانسان مش فى عينيه " 

اوك انا معاك العثرة في القلب مش في العين بس المفروض حضرتك راجل و المفروض تبقي عارف ان التكوين النفسي و الجسدي للراجل بيخليه عرضة للاثارة من خلال عنيه . و اعتقد ان حضرتك عارف ان الاثارة غير الشهوة . الشهوة بتحصل في القلب نتيجة الفكر و الاثارة .......... فبغض النظر يعني و لو افترضنا ان قلب حضرتك خالي تماما من الشهوة فدة ملهوش اي علاقة بكون حضرتك عرضة للاثارة بمشاهدة ............... دة داود الذي قال عنه الله " ان قلبه كحسب قلبي " لما شاف بثشبع دخلت الشهوة قلبة و اخطا فمابالك بينا احنا الخطاة 

ثانيا يعني الناس اجمعت ان الجسد مش خطية و مش عورة و عادي يعني ان الناس تشوفه و الكلام دة . طب مدام الدنيا حلوة وسهلة كدة ليه بس نكتفي بشواطئ العراة ؟ ليه منطبقش كمان كنائس العراة ؟ ايوة ما مش عيب يعني ان الناس يشفوني من غير هدوم و كمان دة مش علي البحر دة في بيت ربنا يعني ناس مؤمنة و تقية و نصلي بقي و نمارس الاسرار و نتقدم لتناول جسد الرب و دمه " و احنا عراة برضة " 

لكن كل شئ لمجد اسمك القدوس يا رب​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

> ثانيا  يعني الناس اجمعت ان الجسد مش خطية و مش عورة و عادي يعني ان الناس تشوفه و  الكلام دة . طب مدام الدنيا حلوة وسهلة كدة ليه بس نكتفي بشواطئ العراة ؟ ليه منطبقش كمان كنائس العراة ؟  ايوة ما مش عيب يعني ان الناس يشفوني من غير هدوم و كمان دة مش علي البحر  دة في بيت ربنا يعني ناس مؤمنة و تقية و نصلي بقي و نمارس الاسرار و نتقدم  لتناول جسد الرب و دمه " و احنا عراة برضة "




*يا حوستى*

:110105no44:

​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

ومعاكم واحد تسجيل دخول 
ههههههههههههه 
شواطئ العراة  
شواطئ غير مسموح لحد بهدومة يقعد فيها
فاللى داخل الشاطئ ده لازم يكون عارف ما له وما عليه 
فلو انت شايف ان الشواطئ دى هتعثرك محدش اجبرك انك تخشها 
لو انت شايف ان الموضوع بالنسبه ليك حرية ادخلها انا مش هقولك انك داخل تعمل ايه انت حر تلبس تقلع  انا مش هحاسبك

فى الاخير كل واحد حر  انا لو منعت عنك شواطئ العراة  وهى كانت موجودة فى بلدك ده فى حال انا كنت مسئول عنك اب ام اب كاهن حتى  فلو حسيت انك عاوز تدخلها هتدخلها من ورايا 
فميجيش حد مش ابويا ومش امى ومش ابويا الكاهن ويقولى لا متعملش 
انت مش اقرب منهم ليا ومش ليك حكم عليا قدهم 
يارب تكون الفكرة وصلت


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههه كل ده عشان سوال ؟
ده وربنا كان سوال على سبيل الهزار 
طيب بما ان فى موضوع واتفتح ورجاله موافقه 
احب اسال اى راجل موافق
لو سافرت بره وسط ناس عايشه الحريه الحقيقيه اللى هى من وجهة نظرك القلع 
هتخلى مراتك تقلع وتنزل شاطىء العراه ؟ 
*


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2012)

شواطئ العراه حرية شخصية تليق بالطبع ...تماما كالجنس قبل الزواج ....طالما برضى الطرف او جميع الاطراف فحلال حلال حلااااااااااااال .... وبهذا سيرى العالم اعمالنا الحسنة ويمجدوا ابانا الذى فى السماوات...والله اعلم


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ومعاكم واحد تسجيل دخول
> ههههههههههههه
> شواطئ العراة
> شواطئ غير مسموح لحد بهدومة يقعد فيها
> ...


*يا جو السوال مش عن الحريه 
محدش اختلف عن سلوك الفرد وحريته حريه كامله 
السوال بمعنى ادق
هل يليق بنا كاولاد الملك دخول هذه الشواطىء ؟!*


----------



## holiness (22 فبراير 2012)

بصراحة موضوعكم مضحك للغاية 

يعني هو مافيش اي موضوع ثاني تتكلموا فيه غير شواطيء العراة ؟؟ 

اللي يحب يروح خليه يروح و هو حر بنفسه ولكني لن اجاملك مهما ما كنت ذكرا او انثى على حسب كلمة الله الحية و النافعة للتعليم و التوبيخ اقولها لك بالقلم العريض انك مسيحي بالاسم مثلك مثل الملحد و البوذي و الهندوسي و المسلم و ان جاء الرب اليوم لن تكون معه هذا حقيقة في المسيحية يا اما تكون ابيض او اسود 
و احب ان اقول شيئا قد قرات احدى الكتب التي تتكلم عن الامراض النفسية فيقول كاتب ذاك الكتاب ان المريض النفسي يتجه الى التدين و يبقى في الوسط لا يعيش حياته كـ لاديني و يعمل الامور التي يريدها ولا يعيش كانسان ديني يعيش حسب عقيدة ما ..

عجبي على العرب و من امثالهم انا اعيش في دولة غربية و الحرية تقدسها و تمنحها للجميع .. فان عامة الشعب بما فيهم ملحدين ولا دينيين يرفضون هذه الشواطيء فما بالك بالمسيحي !! 

كلمة اخيرة 

ابتعادنا عن كلمة الله و حياتنا بعيدة كل البعد عن حياة القداسة التي قال عنها الوحي 
اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى احد الرب عب 12 : 14


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا جو السوال مش عن الحريه
> محدش اختلف عن سلوك الفرد وحريته حريه كامله
> السوال بمعنى ادق
> هل يليق بنا كاولاد الملك دخول هذه الشواطىء ؟!*


ما هو الموضوع تقديرى لكل واحد 
يعنى  انت شايف الموضوع معاك يليق هتروح تقلع وتخش شايفه لا يليق مش هتروح ناحية هناك  
الحرية تقول انى افهمك واسيبك تتصرف   ( ده فى حال مكنتش فاهم يعنى )
ربنا هو اللى ادانا الحرية دى 
الامر يختلف كونا شرقيين
الغربيين كتير منهم بيرفقضها وكتير منهم بيروحها بشكل شبه يومى
وكل واحد له رأيه 
ومحدش يقدر يقول لا دول مش ابناء الله ولا لا دول ابناء الله
ثقافتهم بتقولهم ان ده يليق 
وثقافتنا كشرقيين بتقول انه لا يليق 
لكن لو كنا غربيين الامر هيختلف والامر مالوش علاقة بالمسيحيه 
المسيح نفسه اعطانا الحرية نعمل اللى نحبه طالما احنا شاييفن انه مش متسلط علينا ومش متعارض مع ايمانا ولائق بينا
ونظرة كل واحد بتختلف حسب ما اتربى فى الموضوع ده 
زى ستايلات اللبس كدة 
في الصعيد زمان كان لازم الستات تلبس الملس
ودلوقتى مش لازم وبيلبسوا كل حاجة
ياترى الموجودين دلوقتى مش اولاد الله حسب رؤية الصعايدة لانهم المفروض يلبسوا الملس  بالتاكيد لا 
الامر نسبي 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

*هو موضوع غريب...*

* بس احب اقول شىء فى الاول ادم و حواء كانو عراه و لم يروا  او يشعرو إنهم عريانين و لا  إتكسفو لإن عينهم و قلبهم كانو نقيين...*
* بس بعد ما وقعو فى الخطيه بدئو يشوفو و يحسو إنهم عريانين.... و اتكسفو فالبسهم الرب...*

* عايزا اقول لكم إن إلى بيروحو شاطىء العراه دول و بيقلعو من انواع الناس بجد النقيه اوى ..*
*يعنى مش بتلاقيهم بيبصو على بعض و لا بيشتهو بعض عاملين كدا مثل الاطفال الصغار إلى مش شايفين و لا عارفين إن لو قلع قدام الناس ده عيب....( ده غير إنهم بيحبو يبقا لون جسمهم كولو واحد و مش مبقع حتى سمراء و قكعه بيضاء)*
*و إلى بيروح لشاطى العراه بيبقا مش بيفرض حاجه على حد هناك..لإنهم كولهم كدا...*

*ذى تفكير الى مش بيلبسو مايوه بس تلاقيهم رايحين يقعدو فى الصفوف الاوله لغرض الفرجه"لوشايف إنه غلط و حرام يبقا مترحش و تحشر نفسك او نفسك و تتفرج"*

*و ممكن اكون انا  محطرمه فى لبسى و مش ببين  تنتوفه منه بس قلبى و افكارى كلها عثره و خطيه و سواد...*
* فإن كنت مثل الاطفال و لن تتعثر و لن تنظر بإشتهاء يبقا روح...بس بسبب الحرمان شبابنا بقا لو شاف دلوقتى شبر من صاق فتاه ممكن تجيلو سكته قلبيه هههههههه ده إذا كان البنات  نفسهم لو شافو رجل بنت بقو يبوصو كإن شىء غريب باين!!*

* وأعتقد بردو إن الموضوع على حسب التعود... يعنى اشوف الشباب لما يروحو شرم اول يوم بيجلهم هوس و رقبتهم تلف شمال و يمين و فوق و تحت مش ملاحقين يبوصو على مين و يشيلو عنهم من مين (ده حرمان) و لو فضل كام يوم كمان هتلاقى تلقائى لهفه العين للنظر دى بتقل....*

* بس بكل بساطه لو السوئال وجه ليا اروح او مش اروح..هقو مش اروح  طبعا لإنى هتكسف اشوف الناس بلابيس قدامى و مش هقدر اصلن اعمل مثلهم..ممكن تجيلى سكته قلبيه ههههههههههم*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

holiness قال:


> بصراحة موضوعكم مضحك للغاية
> 
> يعني هو مافيش اي موضوع ثاني تتكلموا فيه غير شواطيء العراة ؟؟
> 
> ...


وما هو مفهومك للقداسة ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

holiness قال:


> بصراحة موضوعكم مضحك للغاية
> 
> يعني هو مافيش اي موضوع ثاني تتكلموا فيه غير شواطيء العراة ؟؟
> 
> ...


*المشكله الاكبر من وجهة نظرى يا holiness
ان فى ناس بتتكلم وتحسهم عايشين جمب شاطىء العراه  
يعنى تحسهم عايشين وفاهمين اكتر من الناس اللى عايشه بره
والمشكله الاكبر هنا انهم بيتكلمو فى حاجه هما مش فاهمينها !*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو موضوع غريب...*
> 
> * بس احب اقول شىء فى الاول ادم و حواء كانو عراه و لم يروا  او يشعرو إنهم عريانين و لا  إتكسفو لإن عينهم و قلبهم كانو نقيين...*
> * بس بعد ما وقعو فى الخطيه بدئو يشوفو و يحسو إنهم عريانين.... و اتكسفو فالبسهم الرب...*
> ...


*بيج لايك :giveup:
بس حاولى تخشي فصول الاعدادية من تانى 
فيه كام كلمه حروفهم غلط :59:*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المشكله الاكبر من وجهة نظرى يا holiness
> ان فى ناس بتتكلم وتحسهم عايشين جمب شاطىء العراه
> يعنى تحسهم عايشين وفاهمين اكتر من الناس اللى عايشه بره
> والمشكله الاكبر هنا انهم بيتكلمو فى حاجه هما مش فاهمينها !*


مش لازم نبقى عايشين جنبها
بس ممكن نكون عارفين عنها من اصحابنا اللى سافروا برة  او حتى قرايبنا 
:gun:


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وما هو مفهومك للقداسة ؟



*القداسه اننا نقلع :ura1:*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *القداسه اننا نقلع :ura1:*


يعنى القداسه مرتبطة بالجسد بشكل اساسى


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يعنى القداسه مرتبطة بالجسد بشكل اساسى



ومش منفصله بشكل اساسى


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ومش منفصله بشكل اساسى


ماشى مش منفصله بشكل اساسي 
يعنى متروحش تزنى وتقولى القداسه فى الروح
تقدر تقولى بقى شواطئ العراة ايه الخطية اللى فيها ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بيج لايك :giveup:*
> *بس حاولى تخشي فصول الاعدادية من تانى *
> *فيه كام كلمه حروفهم غلط :59:*



إنضم لموئسسه عبود لتقويم اللغه العربيه و التريقه على الغلطات الإملائيه....
 انا علشان العربى ضايع دراست مواد الثانويه كلها بالالمانى... يعنى مافيش فيا امل حتى لو رجعت الاعداديه....
 المهم كلامى بيتفهم و معناه يوصل...
 و انا مخمساك:t7:


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماشى مش منفصله بشكل اساسي
> يعنى متروحش تزنى وتقولى القداسه فى الروح
> تقدر تقولى بقى شواطئ العراة ايه الخطية اللى فيها ؟


بص يا جو انت اصلا متعرفش الموضوع بدء ازاى
الموضوع بدء من هنا                                                                                                                          يا عزيزي ... كلنا مسلمون
الاخ ميتو والاخت انجيلا
شايفين ان مفيش حدود فى اللبس فى المسيحيه 
وشايفين أن الحريه فى المسيحيه حريه مطلقه
فالسوال جه من هنا
انت شايف يا جو فى شواطىء العراه مفيش اى خطيه ممكن تنتج بسببه ؟
بس قولى ترضى تنزل مراتك احد هذه الشواطىء؟
وقولى والنبى
*ليه الراهبات مش بيلبسو بكينى فى الدير ؟ *


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إنضم لموئسسه عبود لتقويم اللغه العربيه و التريقه على الغلطات الإملائيه....
> انا علشان العربى ضايع دراست مواد الثانويه كلها بالالمانى... يعنى مافيش فيا امل حتى لو رجعت الاعداديه....
> المهم كلامى بيتفهم و معناه يوصل...
> و انا مخمساك:t7:


ههههههههه متزعليش  اى حد يضايقك ردى عليه بالالمانى 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ههههههههه متزعليش اى حد يضايقك ردى عليه بالالمانى
> هههههههههههههههههههه


لا هرد عليه بالعربى الملخبط علشان اشله:a63:


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بص يا جو انت اصلا متعرفش الموضوع بدء ازاى
> الموضوع بدء من هنا                                                                                                                          يا عزيزي ... كلنا مسلمون
> الاخ ميتو والاخت انجيلا
> شايفين ان مفيش حدود فى اللبس فى المسيحيه
> ...


*علشان الدير مفهوش بيسين **
**انا رديت شويه فى الموضوع التانى  **بس مكنتش اعرف ان ده امتداده 
ما هو كل واحد عارف نفسه وعارف الخطية فين بالنسبه ليه 
شايف انها خطية يبعد عنها 
شايف انها مش هتسببله خطية  يبقى براحته 
*
​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا هرد عليه بالعربى الملخبط علشان اشله:a63:


مش حرام عليكى الاعضاء 
ملاك والله :smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *علشان الدير مفهوش بيسين **
> **انا رديت شويه فى الموضوع التانى  **بس مكنتش اعرف ان ده امتداده
> ما هو كل واحد عارف نفسه وعارف الخطية فين بالنسبه ليه
> شايف انها خطية يبعد عنها
> ...


*طيب ليه مش بيلبسو شورت وكات ؟
يا جورج احنا مقولناش غير كده
ومقولناش اننا ندخل شواطىء العراه طالما اننا مش هنستحمل وهنضعف
كل اللى احنا بنقوله يا جو
ان المسيح قال ويل لمن تأتى به (منه) العثرات
وشواطىء العراه اكيد هتجيب عثرات مع صغار النفوس
يبقى قدمنا الايه صريحه واحنا نقول حريه شخصيه
هى فعلاً حريه شخصيه لاى حد
لكن اى حد ملتزم بالانجيل حريته مش كامله حريته مقيده !*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*مردتش عليا يا جو
لو متجوز وسافرت بره
ترضى تنزل مراتك شواطىء العراه ؟
*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا جورج احنا مقولناش غير كده
> ومقولناش اننا ندخل شواطىء العراه طالما اننا مش هنستحمل وهنضعف
> كل اللى احنا بنقول يا جو
> ان المسيح قال ويل لمن تأتى به (منه) العثرات
> ...


ياسيدى الفاضل 
لو انت هتيجيلك العثرات ابعد عن الشواطئ دى 
ما هو مش  كل واحد يضعف قصاد حاجة نلغيها
يعنى على كدة هنلغى المخدرات وهنلغى المواقع الاباحية ومش هنخلى الستات تنزل من بيوتها وهنلغى التدخين وهنلغى السلاح وتجارته ومش هنشوف تلفزيون ومش هنعمل اى حاجة 
ما هو انت حريتك مقيدة متتفرجش على تلفزيون مش يمكن يجى مشهد يعثرك الباب اللى يجيلك منه الريح سده واستريح 
وممكن كمان متنزلش الشارع ما هو احتمال تشوف واحدة كدة ولا كدة 
مش الحل الالغاء
الحل  ان كل واحد يحصن نفسه كويس 
يوسف الصديق اما المرأة شدته علشان يغلط معاها  مقالش انه جاى شغله والمفروض ان المكان لايسببله عثرات ولكن هو جررررررررررى بعيد عنها  
ياترى كام واحد ممكن يعمل كدة


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياسيدى الفاضل
> لو انت هتيجيلك العثرات ابعد عن الشواطئ دى
> ما هو مش  كل واحد يضعف قصاد حاجة نلغيها
> يعنى على كدة هنلغى المخدرات وهنلغى المواقع الاباحية ومش هنخلى الستات تنزل من بيوتها وهنلغى التدخين وهنلغى السلاح وتجارته ومش هنشوف تلفزيون ومش هنعمل اى حاجة
> ...



*يا جورج الله يباركلك ركز معايا
انا بقول هل يليق بيا كأبن الملك انزل شواطىء العراه
ايه بقى علاقة ردك بمحور الموضوع ؟!
ردك ده ينفع لما انا اسالك عن طرق الوقايه
لان الوقايه خيراً من العلاج :59:*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مردتش عليا يا جو
> لو متجوز وسافرت بره
> ترضى تنزل مراتك شواطىء العراه ؟
> *


متجوز ومسافر برة
اعوووذ بالله 
بلاش احلام
طبعا لا 
ده انا صعيدى مووووووووووت 
وبالنسبه ليا شواطئ العراه  شئ هيثببلى عثرة  فمش هروحها 
ولكن انت  شخصنت الموضوع ليه
انا متبنى هنا وجهه نظر انه مش علشان المكان فيه حاجة  غلط نلغيه 
لانك مش هتقدر تلغى الغلط من العالم ولا تقدر تحرك حد ناحية صح او ناحية غلط 
الاصح ولو عاوز يبقالك دور فى حياة الناس انك ترشدهم وتسيبهم يختاروا 
ترشدهم ( تعرفهم النظرة الكتابيه )

مثلا الدسقولية بتقول حاجات عن لبس المرأة محدش قادر يتكلم فيها علشان ميقولوش هتفرضوا علينا الحجاب انا بقول  لا يا جدعان الدسقولية اهى بتقول كذا عن لبس المراة  اللى عاوز يلتزم يلتزم اللى مش عاوز يلتزم هو حر


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا جورج الله يباركلك ركز معايا
> انا بقول هل يليق بيا كأبن الملك انزل شواطىء العراه
> ايه بقى علاقة ردك بمحور الموضوع ؟!
> ردك ده ينفع لما انا اسالك عن طرق الوقايه
> لان الوقايه خيراً من العلاج :59:*


ممكن ميليقش معاك او معايا 
لكن يليق مع واحد تانى ماشي جنبك
ومتقدرش تجزم انك اشد منه ايمانا


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * عايزا اقول لكم إن إلى بيروحو شاطىء العراه دول و بيقلعو من انواع الناس بجد النقيه اوى ..*
> *يعنى مش بتلاقيهم بيبصو على بعض و لا بيشتهو بعض عاملين كدا مثل الاطفال الصغار إلى مش شايفين و لا عارفين إن لو قلع قدام الناس ده عيب....( ده غير إنهم بيحبو يبقا لون جسمهم كولو واحد و مش مبقع حتى سمراء و قكعه بيضاء)*
> *و إلى بيروح لشاطى العراه بيبقا مش بيفرض حاجه على حد هناك..لإنهم كولهم كدا...*



*حاسس ان شواطىء العراه بالوصف اللى انتى وصفتيه ده
موجوده فى السما مش فى الارض
انتى تعرفيهم يا حبو الناس اللى بتروح شواطىء العراه دى ؟
اصل وصفك دقيق يكاد يصل لمرحلة العشره معاهم *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ممكن ميليقش معاك او معايا
> لكن يليق مع واحد تانى ماشي جنبك
> ومتقدرش تجزم انك اشد منه ايمانا


*
يبقى كده احنا بنفسر كلام الكتاب ع مزاجنا 
انتهى *


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> يبقى كده احنا بنفسر كلام الكتاب ع مزاجنا
> انتهى *


:smile01 هو انت ملزم بتفسير حد :smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> :smile01 هو انت ملزم بتفسير حد :smile01



*هههههههههههه
يعم القصه مش فيا كشخصى
اعتبرنى قليل الادب وواطى
بس منقولش ان المسيحيه بتوافق ع كل الحاجات دى
احنا قولنا يا جو من حق اى حد يعمل اى حاجه
ولكن مينسبش تصرفاته للمسيحيه
يعنى مش حد عاوز يقلع يقولك المسيحيه مش بتعارض ده*
*والمطلوب مننا نسكت !*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاسس ان شواطىء العراه بالوصف اللى انتى وصفتيه ده*
> *موجوده فى السما مش فى الارض*
> *انتى تعرفيهم يا حبو الناس اللى بتروح شواطىء العراه دى ؟*
> *اصل وصفك دقيق يكاد يصل لمرحلة العشره معاهم *


 ايوا اعرفهم يا مينا و بلاش اسئله اكتر من كدا...يمكن يكون الى اعرفهم  كويسين و فى غيرهم مش كويسين..بس إلى اعرفهم الصراحا انا بحس إنى زباله جنبهم...و مش من حقى احكم عليهم..ربى هو إلى يحكم علشان عارف إلى جوا....
 انا بس اقول  انى مهما حصل بردو مقدرش اعمل زيهم رغم إنى احترمهم و احترم وجه نظرهم و حريتهم..بس انا لى بردو إمانى و اعتقادى و حريتى...و هما كمان يحترموها


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا اعرفهم يا مينا و بلاش اسئله اكتر من كدا.*..يمكن يكون الى اعرفهم  كويسين و فى غيرهم مش كويسين..بس إلى اعرفهم الصراحا انا بحس إنى زباله جنبهم...و مش من حقى احكم عليهم..ربى هو إلى يحكم علشان عارف إلى جوا....
> انا بس اقول  انى مهما حصل بردو مقدرش اعمل زيهم رغم إنى احترمهم و احترم وجه نظرهم و حريتهم..بس انا لى بردو إمانى و اعتقادى و حريتى...و هما كمان يحترموها



*انتى حكمتى خلاص وخليتيهم ملايكه يا حبو
اوك نكتفى بهذا القدر *


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> يعم القصه مش فيا كشخصى
> اعتبرنى قليل الادب وواطى
> بس منقولش ان المسيحيه بتوافق ع كل الحاجات دى
> ...


متشخصش المسيحيه فى افعال اشخاص  ومتقبلش من حد يعمل ده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتى حكمتى خلاص وخليتيهم ملايكه يا حبو*
> *اوك نكتفى بهذا القدر *


 لا يا مينا انا مش حكمت و مش خليتهم ملايكا....
انا مش عارفا هما من جوه عاملين إيه...
 عارف يا مينا انت بتفكر مثل كدا لو واحده منقبه شافت واحده لبسا مايوه يبقا دى خلاص كافرا و على النار حدف و بتتقلب على السيخ و تلف.... و ممكن تكون الى لبسا مايوه دى إنسانا نضيفا من جوه و لا فى كره و لا كذب و  لاحقد و لا شتيمه ولا ولا ولا....و تبقا عكس المنقبه إلى شايفا نفسها كدا فله مدام متغطيه...
 بس فى نفس الوقت انا كبنت الرب و تعليمى و مبادئى الى إتربيت عليها مش اقدر اعمل كدا....
و مش من  انصار إلى يقول لك انا حره البس إلى انا عايزاه..لا انا البس الحاجه الصح فى المكان الصح...


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> متشخصش المسيحيه فى افعال اشخاص  ومتقبلش من حد يعمل ده



*انا مش بشخصها فى افعال اشخاص
ومش هقبل من حد ان يعمل ده بدليل انى ممكن يكون فكرى متحرر
وانت عارف ده ، لكن مقبلش ان حد يقول ع المسيحيه اى حاجه مش فيها ، لمجرد ان بيحب يشوف او يعمل الحاجه دى !
فهمتنى يعم الحج *


----------



## حسين دوكي (22 فبراير 2012)

*شاواطئ العراة تلك سمعت عنها في الماضي ايام  ما كنت اصغر من سني الصغير ده بس معرفش هي فين هل هي في مصر و فين في مصر بس من اسمها فهمت هي بيعملوا ايه انا شخصيا معنديش اعتراض تماماً لكن اعتراضي هو علي فكر المجتمع المجتمع يعني لو كان المجتمع يقبل هذا الامر و بالنسبة لهم ده شئ طبيعي جدا و مفيش مشكلة فلا مانع لكن لو ده هيخلي الناس مثلا تبصلها بشهوة او تفهمها غلط فطبعا مرفوض فلصاحب الفكرة يحكم هل هذا سيخالف فكر المجتمع ام لا فالمسيحية امرتنا بالاحتشام علي حسب المجتمع يعني الي يخليني ارفض النقاب مثلا انه احتشام زائد مش يساير فكر المجتمع الطبيعي المتحضر فلو كان شاطئ العراة شئ موافق لفكر المجتمع الحالي فلا مانع.*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا مينا انا مش حكمت و مش خليتهم ملايكا....
> انا مش عارفا هما من جوه عاملين إيه...
> *عارف يا مينا انت بتفكر مثل كدا لو واحده منقبه شافت واحده لبسا مايوه يبقا دى خلاص كافرا و على النار حدف و بتتقلب على السيخ و تلف.... و ممكن تكون الى لبسا مايوه دى إنسانا نضيفا من جوه و لا فى كره و لا كذب و  لاحقد و لا شتيمه ولا ولا ولا....و تبقا عكس المنقبه إلى شايفا نفسها كدا فله مدام متغطيه...*
> بس فى نفس الوقت انا كبنت الرب و تعليمى و مبادئى الى إتربيت عليها مش اقدر اعمل كدا....
> و مش من  انصار إلى يقول لك انا حره البس إلى انا عايزاه..لا انا البس الحاجه الصح فى المكان الصح...



*عارفه يا حبو ، عشان انتى متعرفنيش فكرتينى بفكر كده
لكن انا مش بفكر كده 
الموضوع بسيط انا مقولتش عليهم ولا ملايكه ولا شياطين
وبرضه انتى خليتنيى زى المنقبات مع انى عمرى ما فكرت كده
ولو لمره واحده !
ببساطه يا حبو
احد رواد هذه الشواطىء قد يكون احسن منى بمراحل
ولكنه من وجهة نظرى مينفعش يكون سفير المسيح ع الارض
اتمنى تفهمونى بجد
انا مش بتدخل فى حرية حد
ولكن فى نفس الوقت محدش يعمل حاجه ويقول دى حريته
وينسب الحريه المُطلقه للكتاب المقدس بداعى مباركة افعاله من الكتاب المقدس 
هى حريته أه لكن مينسبهاش للكتاب المقدس
فهميتنى ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عارفه يا حبو ، عشان انتى متعرفنيش فكرتينى بفكر كده*
> *لكن انا مش بفكر كده *
> *الموضوع بسيط انا مقولتش عليهم ولا ملايكه ولا شياطين*
> *وبرضه انتى خليتنيى زى المنقبات مع انى عمرى ما فكرت كده*
> ...


 اسفا مينا لو كلمتى ديقتك...انا فهمت قاصدك دلوقتى..

انا كل كلامى كان على اساس  حكمى عليهم إيه...بس من ناحيه نسب هذا الفعل الحر للكتاب المقدس فهذا لا ينفع...
و اكثرهم اصلا إلى بيروحو لا دينيين ....
 بس العرب مجرد يشوفو حد اوروبى او سايح يفتكرو إنه مسيحى مع إنهم لا  لهم صله بالمسيحيه فى شىء...
 و اتدايق جدا لما يكون البعض منهم لابس صليب..
لإنه مجرد إعلانك لإمانك اصبحت مش حر..اصبحت مسئول إنك تحافظ على إمانك و تكون مناره للناس هتى يمجدو ربك..و مش تكون سبب الشبها عليه....


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * وصلت ان كلامك هيفلت لان رايي لا يروق لحضرتك؟*
> *سبحان الرب....*



فكرك هيفلت فهشتمك مثلا ؟!!!

هيفلت = هعبر عن رأيي بطريقة متنفعش ع صفحات الموقع
عشان اسمو الكنيسة
بس كدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش انت سجلت خروج:t33:



شوفت ردك فرجعت سجلت دخول وكتبت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> العثره موجودة داخل قلب الانسان مش فى عينيه .. هى ممكن عينيه تبقى سبب
> بس مش دايما .. على حسب اللى فى القلب وحسب اللى خارج منه
> 
> فأنا حر فيما لا أضر ..
> ...



كلامك صح
ولو انا قلبي سليم ولا مليون بنت عريانة وخمسين شاطئ عراة هيأثروا عليا

بس هو مش البابا شنودة دة برضو اللي بيقول للبنات اتحشموا ؟
اللي بيقولهم البسوا كويس ؟
ولا انت ساعتها مبتتفرجش مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟

متعرفش " ويل لمن تأتي به العثرات " 
متعرفش ؟

سؤال ليك بأة 
ترضى انت امك او اختك يروحوا للشواطئ دي ؟
انا بصراحة لو حصل واختي جات قالتلي عايز اروح ، هقطعلها ايديها ورجليها ودماغها وكل حاجة
ولو اني عارف اختي متقولش كدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

*كلام موجه للكل

1- للمعترضين على اسلوب الحوار لأن مفيش ثقافة اختلاف
" اعتراضكوا دة نفسوا ، هو اكبر دليل على عدم وجود الثقافة دي عندكم "

2- لكل المٌسقطين اللي بيطلعوا اللي جواهم عليا وعلى كلامي
" شيلوا اللي ف دماغكم واقروا الكلام وافهموة زي ماهو مكتوب "

3- لكل اللي شايفين ان العري مش عيب ولا غلط
**** " " لأنكم قد اُشتريتم بثمن , فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم و أرواحكم , التى هي لله "+ (كو6:20) "
مجدوا الله مش تقلعوا مللللللللط يا بشر
**"" "  كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس  الحشمة **  مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب  أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل  كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله  بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
تلبسي زي الناس وحشمة كمان ، لا ضيق ولا عاري ، مش تقلعي ملط ، وتمشي وسط ناس متعرفيش انتي بتعثريهم ولا اية
دة مش كلامي ، كلام الكتاب

+" لأنى خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح   ولكننى أخاف كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التى   فى المسيح "+ (2كو11 :2-3)
مش هعلق هنا ، اللي عنده دماغ وفيهم ودانين وعينين وبوء هيفهم 

+" وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول أناة لُطف صلاح إيمان وداعة تعفف"+ (غلاطية22:5-23)
مفيش ف ثمر الروح كلمة بتقول اننا نقلع ملط

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

4- رسالة لملح الأرض ونور العالم
احنا هيتولع بينا جهنم

ــــ

هطلب حد يقفل الموضوع
وانا متأسف اني فتحتو 
ربنا يحفظكوا
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
**تلبسي زي الناس وحشمة كمان ، لا ضيق ولا عاري ، مش تقلعي ملط ، وتمشي وسط ناس متعرفيش انتي بتعثريهم ولا اية
دة مش كلامي ، كلام الكتاب

_______________*
*ميتو جاب الترجمة بالانجليزي وانو يعني لباس متواضع وكمان في وقت الصلاة بس*
*محدش رد عليه*

*المهم الجوهر ربنا مش سطحي انو يشوف مظاهر الناس..........*
* 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
> **تلبسي زي الناس وحشمة كمان ، لا ضيق ولا عاري ، مش تقلعي ملط ، وتمشي وسط ناس متعرفيش انتي بتعثريهم ولا اية
> دة مش كلامي ، كلام الكتاب
> 
> ...



*
لا ردينا وقولنا هو فى لباس متواضع بيثير الشهوه ؟
وهو اللى مردش علينا !*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
> **تلبسي زي الناس وحشمة كمان ، لا ضيق ولا عاري ، مش تقلعي ملط ، وتمشي وسط ناس متعرفيش انتي بتعثريهم ولا اية
> دة مش كلامي ، كلام الكتاب
> 
> ...



صح ربنا مش سطحي
انا هروح الشغل ملط كمان شوية 

الموضوع قرب يتقفل
هانت


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

الايات كلها اللي بتجبوها مفيش اطلاقا اي كلام فيها عن وجوب الغطاء او الربط بينه وبين الاخلاق ده في عقولكم بس

الللي بيحدد انو مسيحي هو الرب بس مش حضرتك ولا حد غيرك.... المهم جوة... مش من برى يالله الله ومن جوة يعلم الله.......


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا ردينا وقولنا هو فى لباس متواضع بيثير الشهوه ؟*
> *وهو اللى مردش علينا !*


 ايه علاقة الشهوة بالكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده وجوب اللبس المتواضع وقت الصلاة وتغطية الشعر
ايه جاب ده لده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> ايه علاقة الشهوة بالكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ده وجوب اللبس المتواضع وقت الصلاة وتغطية الشعر
> ايه جاب ده لده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*فين ردك ع سوالى ؟ عاوز رد مش اسئله ! *


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

> الموضوع قرب يتقفل
> هانت


ايون افضل
الموضوع اتقلب للاتهام في مسيحية الشخص وانو مسيحي بالاسم وتحديد انو هيدخل الجنة او لا.. فقط لانو راي مخالفو لا يروقه 
وكان اللي بيتكلم ربنا

سبحان الرب.......


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2012)

لا بد من احترام انفسنا اولا قبل ان يحترمن الاخرين شواطىء العراة شىء بعيد جدا عن تعاليم المسيحية


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فين ردك ع سوالى ؟ عاوز رد مش اسئله ! *


هو فين السؤال اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللباس المتواضع وتغطية الشعر وقت الصلاة 
جبت منين شهوة او مش عارفة ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> هو فين السؤال اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللباس المتواضع وتغطية الشعر وقت الصلاة
> جبت منين شهوة او مش عارفة ايه ؟؟؟



*يعنى اللبس المتواضع داخل الكنيسه فقط
انما بره الكنيسه يبقى لبس مُثير عادى صح ؟
يعنى لتصمت نسائكم فى الكنايس 
انما بره الكنيسه يصوتو ويعلو صوتهم عادى صح ؟
سوالى كان اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات ؟
برضه ملقتش رد
متحاوليش تقوليلى فين السوال لان السوال موجود
لو مش عاوزه تشوفيه قولى امتنع عن الاجابه
السوال
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات
هل اللبس المتواضع بيثير الشهوات

سوال أخر
هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بلباس متواضع داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟ *

*هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بلباس متواضع داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟ *

*هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بلباس متواضع داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟ 

**هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بلباس متواضع داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0) ‏*عبود عبده عبود*, ‏*coptic eagle* 

*فية أربعة واقفين يتفرجوا من ورا سور الشاطئ ...*
*ههههههههههههه*
*عييييييييييب *


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*



يعنى اللبس المتواضع داخل الكنيسه فقط
انما بره الكنيسه يبقى لبس مُثير عادى صح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

متواضع يعني ميكنش مزين بلالئ وفضة عشان كده بقلك ربطك للباس المتواضع والشهوة امر غير مفهوم




هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بلباس متواضع داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل من المعقول ان يامر الكتاب النساء بتغطية الشعر داخل الكنيسه ويطلق لهم حرية القلع خارج الكنيسه ؟  
اجابتك ع السؤال ده هو نفس اجابتي ع سؤالك *


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

بناء على طلب صاحب الموضوع هقفلة


----------

